# How To Get Back To 5.7.893?



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

Bootlooped, used released root now on 5.5.886 with new radio and kernal.

What is the easiest way to get back to 5.7.893?


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8562-easily-upgrade-to-57893-keep-root-and-webtop/


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

I do appreciate the link but I am still looking for a bit of clarification.

Being that I have already applied the 5.7.893 update, and the radio and kernal are still updated even after using released root and restore. Will the method in the link above still go through with the updated radio& kernal?


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Brenardo said:


> I do appreciate the link but I am still looking for a bit of clarification.
> 
> Being that I have already applied the 5.7.893 update, and the radio and kernal are still updated even after using released root and restore. Will the method in the link above still go through with the updated radio& kernal?


Yes your radio and kernel are still updated. When u run release root and restore it only restores the system image (.886)


----------

